# Wolves up Diamond Fork



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

Had a couple of these come through camp this weekend. 9mm case in the lower right for size reference.


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

Nice!! My wife would have made me pack up and leave:mrgreen:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

hor's devours for goob?


----------



## deljoshua (Jul 29, 2013)

Holy crap! Glad I don't hunt there!:shock:


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Loke said:


> Had a couple of these come through camp this weekend. 9mm case in the lower right for size reference.


I'm always amazed at the number of people freaked out by spiders and snakes. I never really get concerned with them. I guess it has to do with growing up around the bayous where there are zillions of spiders and snakes. I never will forget my wife's first squirrel hunting trip. I don't think she made it more than 100 yards before she was screaming to go home. Something about the huge banana spiders and their webs everywhere. I just walked right through them. I think she finally freaked out when there was 3 of them crawling on my shoulder and back and I couldn't have cared less. Kinda like...


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Spiders are nothing. Wait until you walk up to something like this.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> Spiders are nothing. Wait until you walk up to something like this.


That would be awesome to see a batch of rattlers like that. Closest thing I've seen is a big bunch of cottonmouths all balled up once.


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

LostLouisianian said:


> That would be awesome to see a batch of rattlers like that. Closest thing I've seen is a big bunch of cottonmouths all balled up once.


I don't mind rattlers too much. Cottonmouths and Copperheads are the spawn of Satan. A ball of those while I'm in the field would get an emptying of whatever gun I was toting at the time, then a reload and another round of blasting.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Loke said:


> Had a couple of these come through camp this weekend. 9mm case in the lower right for size reference.


Haha thats cool, wolves can get big.

Whats weird to me is the number of Tarantulas I've been seeing in the past few years. I went most of my life never seeing them in the wild to seeing several a year the past few years. Almost every trip to the west desert in the evening we see a couple. Saw one in Alpine recently too.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

LostLouisianian said:


> That would be awesome to see a batch of rattlers like that. Closest thing I've seen is a big bunch of cottonmouths all balled up once.


This was a den site down in Arizona that I found one year while I was hunting javelina's. Every year since we take a day and hike into the canyon that they are in and take pictures. Some years are better than others as far as how many are out of the den at one time. We even took a herpetologist in from the University of Arizona, he tagged a couple of them for a research project that he had going on at the time.


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Critter said:


> Spiders are nothing. Wait until you walk up to something like this.


Holy cow !!

This is something out of a Harrison Ford nightmare !!


----------



## Karl (Aug 14, 2016)

Loke said:


> Had a couple of these come through camp this weekend. 9mm case in the lower right for size reference.


Nice photo.

I was lying in a stand in the leaves on the ground once and a big scorpion rustled out of the leaves in front of me and started crawling right towards me.

Luckily I had my pocket cigarette lighter with me at the time.

For the scorpion this was like a flame thrower on Iwo Jima.


----------



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

Critter said:


> This was a den site down in Arizona that I found one year while I was hunting javelina's. Every year since we take a day and hike into the canyon that they are in and take pictures. Some years are better than others as far as how many are out of the den at one time. We even took a herpetologist in from the University of Arizona, he tagged a couple of them for a research project that he had going on at the time.


Is it legal to kill them in AZ and eat a couple?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Yep, you can kill them and make snake brats out of them. 

The funny thing is that while I know where that den is at I have never shot one of them there. I kind of like to keep it protected from others and those that I take into it I'll tell them if that they want to kill one then they can but no one has yet and I have taken quite a few others into it. 

I just think that it is neat to know where something like this is located at and able to go into it and enjoy it. 

Call me a little strange.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Critter said:


> Yep, you can kill them and make snake brats out of them.
> 
> ............................


Any recipes?

.


----------

